# 200" Home Theatre with Pix!



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

No this isn't mine, my room will only go about 140". But I can dream can't I 

Pix: http://content.techrepublic.com.com/2346-22_11-191812-1.html
Blog: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=1059 (has the same pix, more details.)

I'm waiting for the LED Prism projector myself... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoochie Mama! If only!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom, I didn't give you permission to post pictures of my home, did I? :lol:

Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

No, but you must have given ZDnet permission.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice! That guys head was smaller than the actor's on the screen. Talking about bigger than real life!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

:eek2: I want a room like that!!!!! But, I doubt the wife would let me.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, that dwarfs my 98" screen, but I don't have room above my fireplace for a 200" screen.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is HD projection the new _"Mine's bigger than yours..."_ argument?

Having been in professional A/V, I once worked a private Sony corporate dealer
show with a 10' x 30' rear projection screen, three bright Mits 10k cp projectors,
48 Ecktagraph III slide projectors controlled by a Genesis system. and 12k audo.

It was totally AWESOME!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

But Nick... How much of that did you get to keep in your home theatre?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I wish, but the venue was a ballroom in the Atlanta Mariott Marquis, a small
corner of which would have held the 2BR condo I had at the time. :shrug:


----------

